# Freehand -> Wasserzeichen



## matzedias (30. April 2003)

Hallo!!!

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man in Freehand ein Wasserzeichen
mit einbaut? Oder, geht das überhaupt??

Welche Programme kämen dafür in Frage

Danke im Vorraus

mfg matzedias


----------



## Christoph (30. April 2003)

Geht meines Wissens nicht....

Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## pixelforce (5. Mai 2003)

Wissen tu ich auch nicht genau, wie ein richtiges Wasserzeichen geht, aber wenn du ein "fake" Wasserzeichen haben willst, kannst du ja einfach das Zeichen ganz unten auf der Ebene anordnen und es mit 5% schwarz ausdrucken. Hat vielleicht den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## matzedias (8. Mai 2003)

*Thanx!!*

Hallo!

Danke das reicht mir schon!!

Gruz

Matzedias


----------

